# Finding a boarding stable?



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello, I am turning to this forum for help because I am having a hard time trying to find a new place to board my horse. I have looked on Google maps, several online add listings, the Yellow pages website, and the phone book. Evey place I have found so far either doesn't have what I need or is full! (This is so frustrating :???

I am sure that there must be more boarding stables that just aren't advertised because I already know of two places in my area that I never saw during my searches. One is where I am boarding right now. It is a very nice place, but it has absolutely no online presence. I first heard about it through word of mouth. 

How can I find out about these potential unadvertised boarding stables? I am not sure where to start.


----------



## horselover22 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, 
I guess I'd contact all your trainers or friends who ride and ask them abt boarding barns. Also check out your local tack store. They usually have a bulletin board that has barns with pasture board and/ or stalls available. Most barns don't have a website but they may be on facebook. I found my current barn through word of mouth; a bunch of us had to leave our old barn because they closed their family business after 38 years, so we kept moving until we found a place we all love. They provide great customer service and take great care of our horses.

I also did an article for our website on the topic so if u need more info, go to 
Triton Barn Systems 

Edna


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you, I had never thought about looking on facebook. I will have to check the bulletin board at the feed store the next time I am there.

It's reassuring to hear that you were able to find a good place for your horse


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

where do you live? or the area you wanna board?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried a Craigslist ad? That's how I found my new barn. They don't advertise or have a website or anything. I got a response saying they knew this lady who they thought had it. She happened to be a realtor, so I found her number. Her ex-husband owns the place, but another person runs it (my BO) and gave me the address.

Completely random and really distant, but it was an awesome find.

Or putting up ads at the local tack/feed store?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

equinenow.com

Horsetopia.com

equine411.com


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Also check out Horse Stable Review - Boarding and Barn Reviews by Current and Former Boarders


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Zimpatico said:


> Also check out Horse Stable Review - Boarding and Barn Reviews by Current and Former Boarders


 
Please note that websites such as this do not allow for both sides of the issue.

I know folks that bash barns, trainers, farriers, etc based on their own personal feelings. Things aren't always black and white.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Zimpatico said:


> Also check out Horse Stable Review - Boarding and Barn Reviews by Current and Former Boarders


I had never seen this site. Interesting. But in my areas (MD, VA and NY) very, very few of the barns were listed there, but, worth a look for sure. 

I think the feedstores, perhaps asking the vets offices, farrier, and tack shops are your best bet.


----------

